# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  fabbricati strumentali calcolo ammortamento

## tiziana65

il dl 223/06 stabilisce di calcolare l'ammortamento dei fabbricati strumentali al netto delle aree occupate dalla costruzione o delle aree che costituiscono pertinenza. Nel caso di una immobiliare i cui fabbricati non sono considerati immobili merce ma beni stumentali il calcolo va fatto su tutti i fabbricati o solo sull'opificio? cosa ne pensate ? qualcuno ha una problematica similare?ringrazio anticipatamente.

----------


## Speedy

> il dl 223/06 stabilisce di calcolare l'ammortamento dei fabbricati strumentali al netto delle aree occupate dalla costruzione o delle aree che costituiscono pertinenza. Nel caso di una immobiliare i cui fabbricati non sono considerati immobili merce ma beni stumentali il calcolo va fatto su tutti i fabbricati o solo sull'opificio? cosa ne pensate ? qualcuno ha una problematica similare?ringrazio anticipatamente.

  Se gli immobili fossero beni merce, non sarebbero soggetti ad ammortamento.
Sono invece soggetti ad ammortamento tutti i beni immobili inquadrati come strumentali ed inseriti nelle immobilizzazioni materiali. Se destinati alla produzione e/o trasformazione dei beni lo scorporo forfetario dell'area è pari al 30% del costo complessivo del fabbricato (con esclusione delle spese incrementative e delle rivalultazioni), se destinati invece ad altre attività commerciali lo scorporo è pari al 20%. Tutti i fabbricati soggetti ad ammortamento subiscono lo scorporo dell'area, con le eccezioni previste dalla nuova norma.
Ciao

----------

